# Hive body manufacturing (from boards)



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Manufacturing woodenware from lumber _may_ be a way to save some money - compared to buying hive bodies from a vendor. But, the trade-off is the time to do the milling, whether you have access to power tools (particularly a tablesaw) and the availability of affordably priced lumber in your area.

Plans for building all components of a 10 frame hive:
http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/10-frame-langstroth-beehive-barry-birkey/

Selecting lumber:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...st-efficient-use-of-lumber-for-building-hives
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?319748-Building-hives

Choosing a tablesaw:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?333673-Table-saw
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?308847-Table-Saw
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?292690-For-those-who-build-your-own-which-table-saw

Choosing fasteners / glue:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?237826-Hive-Construction-Why-nails-instead-of-screws
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?307952-Ring-shank-Nails-or-Staples
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-of-glue-works-and-or-what-can-be-substituted

Dado blades:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...ts-Comparison-Freud-SD208-and-Oshlun-SDS-0842

"Alternative" boards:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?304472-Versatex-for-hive-components

Box, rabbet & butt joints:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?242661-Rabbet-joint-for-hive-boxes
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?269644-Rabbet-Joint-Hive-box-quality
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?198502-Butt-joints-vs-finger-joints

Cleats / handholds:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?265767-Cleats-vs-Handolds
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?263410-Sloped-Box-Handle-Cleats-see-pics

Making handholds in boxes:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?302915-Making-hand-holds-on-bee-boxes
http://beesource.com/build-it-yourself/beehive-handhold-jig/

.


----------

